# Nintendo Holding 3DS Internet Presentation on Friday



## heartgold (Oct 19, 2011)

Nintendo put on an impressive show in mid September at the Nintendo Conference press event. But apparently they have even more to show.
The company announced today that it will hold the "Nintendo 3DS New Information Internet Presentation" on Friday (October 21). This pre-recorded presentation, hosted by CEO Satoru Iwata, will cover details that could not be covered during the September event.
As an example of what to expect from the event, Nintendo mentioned details on the 3DS system's November firmware update and Mario Kart 7's wireless play support.
The presentation will be held at 20:00 and will be broadcast at Ustream and Nico Nico Video. See Nintendo's page for links when the time comes.

http://andriasang.com/comyo0/

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n10/111021/index.html


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 19, 2011)

come on drop the friend codes dammit.

just kidding.

but I think this event won't have much.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 19, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> come on drop the friend codes dammit.
> 
> just kidding.
> 
> but I think this event won't have much.



Won't have much in terms to the september conference. It's somewhat major as they are streaming it, so they probably talk about what's new in the next firmware and hopefully some good improvements to the 3DS.


----------



## lostdwarf (Oct 19, 2011)

new streetpass games
update to the 2 prebuilt in streetpass games
video camera
flipnote 3DS
Nintendo video update that lets you choose more than FOUR videos
big push for 3DSware
2 more nintendo games (F-Zero3D and new starfox)
Movies like LionKing 3D in full for free.
Documentary program
more info on slidepad's shoulder buttons.
hints at 3DS connectivity to WiiU


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm curious to find out if the video recorder will support playing external files like the camera app does. But want --

* Update to street pass quest, including more hats and a way to take a photo of your Mii wearing a hat.
* More street pass jigsaw puzzles
* *SOME* actual 3DSware, stop pushing DSiware on 3DS owners
* Info on the availability of 3D movies, either on carts or via download.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 19, 2011)

What I think is really bizarre:
Shared online system with Wii U, friends codes will be ported to one common identity
Otherwise:
3DS game demos
3D videos
Chat feature
More on DLC


----------



## heartgold (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm speculating for upcoming mariokart 7 OS level friends invite/joining


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> What I think is really bizarre:


"Bizarre" means "extremely weird". I don't think any of the things on the list are weird. Did you mean "likely" or "probable"?


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 19, 2011)

Veho said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > What I think is really bizarre:
> ...


The friend code merge IMO is extremely weird and unlikely.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 19, 2011)

I hope the word "DLC" is not something I see on the 3ds, we get enough greedy developers locking out content so that they can charge you extra for stuff that should be on the cartridge already, I will be really disappointed if this greedy practice rears it's ugly head on the Wii U too, it's really tiresome on the ps3.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 19, 2011)

jalaneme said:


> I hope the word "DLC" is not something I see on the 3ds, we get enough greedy developers locking out content so that they can charge you extra for stuff that should be on the cartridge already, I will be really disappointed if this greedy practice rears it's ugly head on the Wii U too, it's really tiresome on the ps3.


I have the same worry. I wonder if Nintendo has a defense for it.

Sorry what est. time for this?

Hoping for something good.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 19, 2011)

jalaneme said:


> I hope the word "DLC" is not something I see on the 3ds, we get enough greedy developers locking out content so that they can charge you extra for stuff that should be on the cartridge already, I will be really disappointed if this greedy practice rears it's ugly head on the Wii U too, it's really tiresome on the ps3.



Nintendo has mentioned DLC a number for times for the 3DS and suppose to be available after the next firmware update.


----------



## indask8 (Oct 19, 2011)

If they want to impress me, they better add youtube or something like that, especially since youtube support 3D videos, adding 3D video upload to youtube would be an amazing feature.

But it's Nintendo...


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Oct 19, 2011)

The only updates I really care about are:

3DS Retail Game Demos
Video Camera
3D Movies
That's all I really want right now from the next update


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 19, 2011)

If we don't see DLC on the 3ds and wii u, they'll be left out of content the other systems have.

However it doesn't matter to me anymore. Nintendo already lost me as a wii u costumer because of no achievement system. Any non-exclusives I won't buy for their 3BS, I'll get them for the Vita or ps3.

I'm not a fan boy either. I have a wii, it's collecting dust. My 360 was collecting dust after i got my ps3 til i gave gears 3 a shot. Now I'll get 360 exclusives but all others on the ps3. I don't want to pay for online every month. Once i had enough gears, i can stop paying for gold and hop back on my ps3.

My older games, I used to trade in or sale on ebay, til the achievement systems of the 360 and ps3 gave them new light. They gave myslef enough extra stuff to aim for and want to complete. The wii u lacks this or any real extra special thing and the original wii leaves me of distrust of ninendo's 1st and 2nd party games.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 19, 2011)

hopefully this will be worth the time to watch


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 19, 2011)

lostdwarf said:


> new streetpass games *YES!*
> update to the 2 prebuilt in streetpass games *YES!!*
> video camera*YES!*
> flipnote 3DS *YES!*
> ...





chris888222 said:


> What I think is really bizarre:
> Shared online system with Wii U, friends codes will be ported to one common identity *That would be amazing*
> Otherwise:
> 3DS game demos *YES!**YES!**YES!**YES!**YES!**YES!*!!!!!
> ...


I reeeeally want demos, and a chat feature


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 19, 2011)

PLEASE be feature length 3d movies for purchase.  Please be something other than "OK GUYS, HERE'S YOUR SHITTY GBA ROMZ !"


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 19, 2011)

yuyuyup said:


> PLEASE be feature length 3d movies for purchase.  Please be something other than "OK GUYS, HERE'S YOUR SHITTY GBA ROMZ !"


ROMs? When did Nintendo say they were giving out ROMs?


----------



## awssk8er (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm predicting just the new update, and a few small features on some upcoming games (So basically what they said...) I'm not expecting much but I'll watch it.

I'm thinking the update will just have video recording, new Streetpass stuff and system stability. Hopefully we'll get a video chat app, or atleast a messaging system.


----------



## Thrust (Oct 19, 2011)

jalaneme said:


> I hope the word "DLC" is not something I see on the 3ds, we get enough greedy developers locking out content so that they can charge you extra for stuff that should be on the cartridge already, I will be really disappointed if this greedy practice rears it's ugly head on the Wii U too, it's really tiresome on the ps3.


Uh I get the sentiment but what about legitimate dlc, the kind that improves and adds to the game?  Id really like dlc on the 3DS it would increase the life of the games I buy


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 19, 2011)

AceWarhead said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > PLEASE be feature length 3d movies for purchase.  Please be something other than "OK GUYS, HERE'S YOUR SHITTY GBA ROMZ !"
> ...



Just because they didn't use the word 'ROMs' doesn't mean that isn't what they're doing. Anyone who bought the 3DS before the price drop is entitled to 10 NES and 10 GBA 'virtual console' games, which as everyone on the entire internet knows, is an emulator with a game ROM bundled with it.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 19, 2011)

jalaneme said:


> I hope the word "DLC" is not something I see on the 3ds, we get enough greedy developers locking out content so that they can charge you extra for stuff that should be on the cartridge already, I will be really disappointed if this greedy practice rears it's ugly head on the Wii U too, it's really tiresome on the ps3.



Actually I think DLC is a potentially good thing for games, specially nintendo. Think about this way, 
Nintendo Games (Other then ware which still does it rarely) dont update. So DLC could provide patches and extra content or compatibly for other things they make later on for the 3DS, Now I probably wouldnt PAY for some extra mario levels or for KI to have 2nd stick compatibility but if its free im all up for it 



boudincaca said:


> If they want to impress me, they better add youtube or something like that, especially since youtube support 3D videos, adding 3D video upload to youtube would be an amazing feature.
> 
> But it's Nintendo...



Anyone who ever had hope for YouTube 3D being on the 3DS within this or next year has been dreaming, maybe near the end we'll see something like this.





chartube12 said:


> * Nintendo already lost me as a wii u costumer because of no achievement system. Any non-exclusives I won't buy for their 3BS, I'll get them for the Vita or ps3.*



So you dont like the system because it has no achivements? Does that even make sense? All achivements are are little icons/3d models/letters/points that you get for beat a game and doing something the dev's thought would be pretty challenging. If your not rewarded for it its not worth the time.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 19, 2011)

I doubt anything special will be revealed in this meeting. Only some vague info regarding future firmware update and such.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 19, 2011)

chartube12 said:


> However it doesn't matter to me anymore. Nintendo already lost me as a wii u costumer because of no achievement system. Any non-exclusives I won't buy for their 3BS, I'll get them for the Vita or ps3.



why the hell do you want achievements on the wii U? that is the main reason i like nintendo because they don't bother with all that, i play the game i want to play, not the way the achievements say i should play.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 19, 2011)

jalaneme said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > However it doesn't matter to me anymore. Nintendo already lost me as a wii u costumer because of no achievement system. Any non-exclusives I won't buy for their 3BS, I'll get them for the Vita or ps3.
> ...


@chartube12  There no proof of no achievement system,so how can you say for sure they're isn't one? It more understandable if you said if,but even then that kinda weird to be angry or push away because of that.

@alaneme
If Nintendo the people who are working on Nintendo social network add achievements (which makes it most likely to have one) then you didn't have to use it...


----------



## Shuji1987 (Oct 19, 2011)

jalaneme said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > However it doesn't matter to me anymore. Nintendo already lost me as a wii u costumer because of no achievement system. Any non-exclusives I won't buy for their 3BS, I'll get them for the Vita or ps3.
> ...


Even though this isn't even known yet whether or not the WiiU will have an achievement system in place, it still makes up for a good amount of replay value regardless. It's an excellent way of showing off your epeen or to explore the game how you otherwise wouldn't have.

Though, Nintendo finally realizing that social implementations are needed I pretty much think this will be a given. A bit late, but nonetheless more than welcome.

I just hope the 3DS will get some of that love too, because it's an excellent system for all of that.


----------



## Ryupower (Oct 19, 2011)

maybe there will be some, info on the GBA games, Ambassador are getting
like,
the full list and WHEN they are coming


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryupower said:


> maybe there will be some, info on the GBA games, Ambassador are getting
> 
> like,
> 
> the full list and WHEN they are coming



i sure hope so, we haven't got any more info as to what we are getting so far.



Shuji1987 said:


> Even though this isn't even known yet whether or not the WiiU will have an achievement system in place, it still makes up for a good amount of replay value regardless. It's an excellent way of showing off your epeen or to explore the game how you otherwise wouldn't have.
> 
> Though, Nintendo finally realizing that social implementations are needed I pretty much think this will be a given. A bit late, but nonetheless more than welcome.
> 
> I just hope the 3DS will get some of that love too, because it's an excellent system for all of that.



even if it the wii U does get some form of achievements i don't think i would bother with it that much, yes achievements give replay value and i do like to try for some trophies when i am playing on my ps3 if i enjoy the game but some of them have ridiculous requirements and some of them are linked to dlc which you have to pay for (another reason why i don't like dlc) and some trophies require you to play online in order to get the platinum, i hate trophies like that and it takes the enjoyment out of the game, thats why i don't want them to come on a nintendo console, they will do more harm than good.

as for the 3ds i am disappointed that nintendo didn't put a proper friends list or something similar to the ps3 or xbox 360, friend codes are tedious and serve no purpose, i agree with that and i pray they don't come back on the wii U.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 19, 2011)

Come on Vitality Sensor 3DS!


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 20, 2011)

would it even be worth watching the stream? 
are there any english subs?(though I really doubt it)


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 20, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Come on Vitality Sensor 3DS!


...



SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> would it even be worth watching the stream?
> are there any english subs?(though I really doubt it)



Well,there are live blogs. So I watch the blogs and videos.

Gives me something to do 7:00 in the morning...


----------



## Janthran (Oct 20, 2011)

Um, is there any way to watch this in English or something?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2011)

"And we will now add HTML5 support in the browser, thus enabling YouTube!"
...well, I can dream.


----------



## Janthran (Oct 20, 2011)

tigris said:


> "And we will now add HTML5 support in the browser, thus enabling YouTube!"
> ...well, I can dream.


NO
Dreaming is not allowed! :C


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2011)

Janthran said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > "And we will now add HTML5 support in the browser, thus enabling YouTube!"
> ...


FFFUUUUU- noo../


----------



## Janthran (Oct 20, 2011)

Just kidding. I want HTML5 too. Did it ever say the update is only coming in Europe on the 4th?
My 3DS is from the USA :/


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 21, 2011)

Would be nice to have HTML5 in the current browser, but if there was a chance, I'd prefer they make a fully suited web browser that isn't limited to the RAM restrictions (and processing if that is what it is doing as well) of multi-tasking. Basically, an app just like any other app on the 3DS. Make it so that when you click on the web browser on the top-right of the menu, a pop-up appears, showing either Lite-mode or Full-mode. Choosing the Lite mode does exactly what the current browser does, but Full mode requests the current program (if one is opened) to be closed first before activating. Youtube and other websites requiring the more advanced features would only work properly in Full-mode.

Offtopic:
Wasn't this Friday supposed to be yet another "it's the end of the world" events?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 21, 2011)

I think this is a live blog. Not really sure...
Link

Alright, I believe this is on in 30mins.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> I think this is a live blog. Not really sure...
> Link
> 
> Alright, I believe this is on in 30mins.


Welp, I'll be refeshing my browser with you KingVamp  
MWAHAHAHAH
perfect timing for me, it's on at 2:00PM over here >


----------



## Snailface (Oct 21, 2011)

It's started!
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n10/nintendo_direct/index.html


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 21, 2011)

It's live.
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nintendo-direct-2011-10-21

It's live.
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nintendo-direct-2011-10-21

It's live.
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nintendo-direct-2011-10-21


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is a real live blog.
http://www.pixelitis...erence-liveblog

He not a translator. -.-'


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 21, 2011)

can't understand a thing...


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 21, 2011)

Cool, Donkey Kong puzzle  
http://www.dualshockers.com/2011/10/21/nintendo-3ds-conference-liveblog/
Here's the actual live blog


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 21, 2011)

the live stream looks recorded.


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 21, 2011)

We all know its pre recorded, all the news said it would be.

Stop-frame animation doesnt look much like video recording to me


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 21, 2011)

spinal_cord said:


> We all know its pre recorded, all the news said it would be.
> 
> Stop-frame animation doesnt look much like video recording to me


there are 3 buttons. 1 might be that. and the other two might be time lapse and video recording.
More like, inchworm animation's camera options for me .


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 21, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> > We all know its pre recorded, all the news said it would be.
> ...


I doubt it is just stop-frame on it own.

Also multiple ghost data.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 21, 2011)

I think I really want Mario Kart now


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 21, 2011)

eshop games for them, huh? 
Y NOT GIVE US TOO?!?!!?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 21, 2011)

HOLY CRAP, that downloadable samurai game looks sweeeeeet
hope we get it  

YEEEEESSSSS!
MESSAGE SYSTEM!
PICTOCHAT-LIKE THING!!!!


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 21, 2011)

What's that??!?
A sonic rip-off?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 21, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> What's that??!?
> A sonic rip-off?


:|
Nintendo's just jealous


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 21, 2011)

KINGDOM HEARTS DDD


----------



## boktor666 (Oct 21, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> HOLY CRAP, that downloadable samurai game looks sweeeeeet
> hope we get it
> 
> YEEEEESSSSS!
> ...


Samurai game?! I missed it! NEED TO HAVE


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 21, 2011)

MESS





SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> HOLY CRAP, that downloadable samurai game looks sweeeeeet
> hope we get it
> 
> YEEEEESSSSS!
> ...


MESSAGING SYSTEM!?!?!!?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 21, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> MESS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DID YOU MISS IT?!!
IT WAS THAT THINGY WITH THE Mii AT THE SIDE, DRAWING PICTURES


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 21, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> MESS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said.

The Japan are so lucky, it almost ridiculous. 

lol @ cases.

Kid Icarus 3D!??! That explains a lot.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 21, 2011)

ew...
OMG KID ICARUS 3D CLASSIC!!!
FOR FREEEE!!!
lol I just did a backflip on my bed


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 21, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> nintendoom said:
> 
> 
> > MESS
> ...


Slow internet is slow 

So... It's over now??


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Oct 21, 2011)

no pokemon gray....
it was freaking awesome anyway


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 21, 2011)

T.T
that's it?
no GBA ambassador thingy?

Well, the message system is a HUGE plus


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 21, 2011)

I didn't notice any messaging system!!

Perhaps I was too sick but...


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 21, 2011)

Now that the stream has ended, im spamming the chat.
I like the time-lapse 3D video announcement.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 21, 2011)

Since when did people get so hyped over an online messaging system.

At least I can take my phone and message people anywhere.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 21, 2011)

So basically the stream covered:
3D video recording
More Mii Plaza gaems
More on Mario Kart 7
A time span on the releases
New MH Tri G trailer
Messaging (I didn't see it)
3D classic game (Kid Icarus?)
Club Nintendo thing and those 3 'fashion' cases
More eShop content

I might miss out some - I'm sick


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 21, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Since when did people get so hyped over an online messaging system.
> 
> At least I can take my phone and message people anywhere.


It's fun to message friends on a whole different ammount of devices.
So you don't have to be using 2 at a time.

Anyway the communities feature seems pretty cool for Mario Kart 7.
3DS online is going along greatly!
And I like it how Mario Kart 7 has 60fps.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 21, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> It's fun to message friends on a whole different ammount of devices.
> So you don't have to be using 2 at a time.



I'm assuming you meant "not on a lot of different devices".

Still, who would you talk to on 3DS chat more than you would a cell phone, Skype/IRC/any other instant messaging app, etc? I think across the board these messaging apps (Vita included) are useless when odds are you'll have other devices on you at all times (seriously, everyone leaves the house with a cell phone nowadays) that do it better and constantly.


----------



## Varia (Oct 21, 2011)

^But what if you want to invite someone to play with ya? it's not like you have a phone number/skype/whatever of all your friends in your friend list on the 3DS...

Anyway, apparently it's 3DSWare (Japan only so far) and you'll be able to send also sounds and pictures taken with the 3DS.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 21, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > It's fun to message friends on a whole different ammount of devices.
> ...


I prefer to talk to gaming friends using a console instead of my actual mobile phone for certain reasons: International SMS costs a lot, chatting them on IRCs such as Skype feels really weird (at least that's how I feel) and unnatural. Having them know my online creditals (email for example) is never good even if you are extremely close game mates.

That's why I welcome chat features for any console. It's my opinion anyway and you can say OH YOUR EMAIL IS ALREADY IN YOUR PROFILE


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 21, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > It's fun to message friends on a whole different ammount of devices.
> ...


The ones you mentioned are better than doing it on the 3DS.
But it is good to have it on the 3DS, some people may be online on 3DS but not anything else.
It's better to talk about the games you are playing together, on the device you're using to play with each other.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 21, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> The ones you mentioned are better than doing it on the 3DS.
> But it is good to have it on the 3DS, some people may be online on 3DS but not anything else.
> It's better to talk about the games you are playing together, on the device you're using to play with each other.



If you really don't have access to a cell phone or computer while in a WiFi spot but still have a 3DS on hand, then you really need to prioritize your electronic devices.

Also, I think the common flaw with my statement was that I assumed there was some form of game invite system on the 3DS...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nintendo 3DS Camera will get an update - allows video recording, stop motion movies
Find Mii 2 announced!
Mario Kart 7 will also have a Mario Kart Channel like Mario Kart Wii.
Thruspace sequel is coming out for the 3DS.
Shinrei Camera comes out on 1/12/2012 - Japan.
3D classics version of Kid Icarus will be released


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 21, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> So basically the stream covered:
> 3D video recording
> More Mii Plaza gaems *More like updates to the current ones*
> More on Mario Kart 7 *Mario kart channel!!!!*
> ...


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 21, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > The ones you mentioned are better than doing it on the 3DS.
> ...


Some people share a computer with their family and don't want to waste credit/don't have a mobile.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 21, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...


yea!
I don't have a cell phone! I could get one, but I don't need it.
Besides, would you really use a cell phone to call someone to invite them to a game?!
it's much more eaisier if they're online and get a notification you sent them a message


----------



## Snailface (Oct 21, 2011)

Thorough summary from GoNintendo:


- record 3D video for up to 10 minutes
- do interval recording and many other options
- allows for stop-motion animation
- Find Mii getting new map update
- Puzzle Mii getting new puzzles
- Mii Plaza will now provide a rough geographical location of Miis you meet
- firmware adds ability to transfer 3DS software to other 3DS units
- basic eShop improvements
- Mario Kart 7 installs a Mario Kart Channel
- get ghosts from other 3DS players via StreetPass
- select a person's data from the Mario Kart Channel and race them online
- 8 player online, 60 FPS
- community features added, allowing you to create your own community
- daily downloads for ghost data via SpotPass as well
- new samurai game announced
- Thruspace getting an eShop version
- Itsuno ma ni Koukan Nikki is a tool for exchanging photos and other things with other players, due out this Dec. for free
- Lost Heroes, an RPG featuring Gundam, Ultraman, Kamen Rider and more
- Update blocks flashcarts.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 21, 2011)

community features added, allowing you to create your own community

What, create your own community on MarioKart? This is great!


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 21, 2011)

heartgold said:


> community features added, allowing you to create your own community
> 
> What, create your own community on MarioKart? This is great!


That is Mario Kart Channel right?



Spoiler



Be sure to add me in your community when you get yours


----------



## heartgold (Oct 21, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> That is Mario Kart Channel right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I think so.

and of course.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 21, 2011)

aw...it says kid icarus is free only for the campaign in japan for those FUGLY 3DS covers


----------



## heartgold (Oct 21, 2011)

google translation from dutch to english NOE press release concerning the update and other stuff



> October 21, 2011 - Nintendo 3DS ™ owners will soon be 3D video 's record, new puzzles to try to pass the street Mii park and several new Nintendo 3DS download games. It also displays new content from vendors such as Red Bull, Eurosport and Aardman Animations.
> The Nintendo 3DS system update for late November, Nintendo 3DS owners access to a range of new features and enhancements, including 3D video recording "s. Allows users to 3D video 's of up to ten minutes or record their own 3D stop-motion animation to make. The update also adds new puzzles to Puzzle Swap in the street passing Mii park and a new dungeon in the street passing game Mii in squalor. Other features will be announced later.
> 
> Laurent Fischer, Managing Director, Marketing & PR of Nintendo of Europe: "We always strive to give our fans great experience, and that's exactly what we do with these new features and functions for the Nintendo 3DS. We look forward to the great titles we launch in the coming months, such as Super Mario Land 3D ™ on November 18 and Super Mario Kart ™ and Pokémon ™ 7 Rumble on December 2. "
> ...



www.nintendo3ds.nl.

Highlighted some cool stuff


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 21, 2011)

heartgold said:


> google translation from dutch to english NOE press release concerning the update and other stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm buying Kirby, no one in my house will stop me 
Really Mailbox? I thought they would've gone with pictochat again, oh well, still looks sweet!
(wtf is Street Spot pass?)
Dillion's Western Roller?!
peh, them ripping of sonic is funny, "SEGA does, what Nintendon't! "and they pulled of the spindash thing looong ago
Here's the Samurai E-shop game


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol, so many awesome things. =P
I'm looking forward to Rolling Western (not sure if I put the name right since I saw it in the beggining) and that samurai game, I hope they make it here. >.<
But ugh... Did you see that Fab Style game? I can understand its for girls, but the guys on it, they look sooo.... unmanly. xP
Neko and Sora in the same game!! *Dies from happiness* But i wonder... At what time in the games does this one take place chronologicaly (it seems like the young sora to me)...
I want Harvest Moon 3D and Rune Factory 4!! *-*
*Sobs* Lost Heroes... A game that looks like SRW but a turn based rpg one... Guess It'll never go outside Japan... And Love Plus 3D... I want it. =(
Hum... There's two Inazuma Eleven games for the 3DS on the same day, from the looks of the cover arts one of it they have different rivals, also seems like Endo is older and the main char is now that kid in the cover.
Another Gundam game, GGeneration 3D, hope it reaches Europe. =O
Monster Hunter looks so sexy!! I hope it comes here soon, don't care about the online. >3

So many awesome things to look forward too. ^^


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 21, 2011)

The Samurai game gives off a REALLY heavy Okami vibe...
I guess since they both take place around the same era...


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 21, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> The Samurai game gives off a REALLY heavy Okami vibe...
> I guess since they both take place around the same era...


The art style is kind similar (to the Okami on DS at least since I havent played the PS2 one) but since anything that has samurais and katanas is an instant buy for me, I hope it comes. xP


----------



## heartgold (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm glad Dillon's Western Rolling is coming early 2012 to Europe, seems like a fun game. =D


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 21, 2011)

Find Mii 2
looks really sweet,like a real RPG


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 21, 2011)

heartgold said:


> Really Mailbox? I thought they would've gone with pictochat again, oh well, still looks sweet!
> (wtf is Street Spot pass?)
> Dillion's Western Roller?!
> peh, them ripping of sonic is funny, "SEGA does, what Nintendon't! "and they pulled of the spindash thing looong ago


Ripping off sonic?
* Swapnote*


We need a second slide pad? 



Just awesome.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 21, 2011)

Now that I think about it, Tri G does NOT need online combat. I prefer solo combat with downloadable missions from the internet. The previous Tri IMO focuses too much on online, making people think that Monster Hunter is all about the online. I hope capcom proves them wrong.

Looks awesome. Hope it'll get localized.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Really Mailbox? I thought they would've gone with pictochat again, oh well, still looks sweet!
> ...


lol, you done quoted my quote of heartgolds quote making it look like he said it 
but really, the way the spindash is in that game is a total rip off Sonic
Daaang, I was thinking about the streetpass in Swapnote, and it would be really helpful if you don't have a connection at that moment
they really improved on Pictochat, now I can be sending a whole lotta random shizz to my friends when I pass by them.

SCENARIO TIME!!!
GUY1:*talking to some girl*
GUY2: *scribbles something on his 3DS and then passses by GUY1*
GUY1: *for no apparent reason takes out his 3DS, looks disgusted then runs away*
GUY1's 3DS screen: *picture of ...I'll let your imaginations do the work *

Wait... if they're selling Kirby's Adventure, then there's no way we're getting nightmare in dreamland ;O;


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 21, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> Now that I think about it, Tri G does NOT need online combat. I prefer solo combat with downloadable missions from the internet. The previous Tri IMO focuses too much on online, making people think that Monster Hunter is all about the online. I hope capcom proves them wrong.
> 
> Looks awesome. Hope it'll get localized.


Yeah, but it be nice to have it. If they do localization then it may be possible for them to added on for us.


----------

